# NCEES Sample Test



## chess5329 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello Everybody:

As part of my study preparation I'm looking to trade a few questions from my depth Geotechnical with others depth modules that would like to do this. I have the sample test from NCEES for Gepterchnical, so I would like to trade this questions for depths as Water, Structures or Construction. Whoever is interested send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]


----------

